# PE exam highest grade?



## mech_houston (Dec 20, 2008)

I just checked my PE exam scores for the mechanical- mechanical systems and materials branch. I've got a pretty good grade, but Just out of curiosity, how can I find out whats the highest score on record for this exam is?

any help is really appreciated..

congrads to the fellas that passed the exam, and the best of luck to the ones that didn't.. there is always next time..


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 20, 2008)

mech_houston said:


> I just checked my PE exam scores for the mechanical- mechanical systems and materials branch. I've got a pretty good grade, but Just out of curiosity, how can I find out whats the highest score on record for this exam is?
> any help is really appreciated..
> 
> congrads to the fellas that passed the exam, and the best of luck to the ones that didn't.. there is always next time..


Mech H...Texas is one of the few states that reports grades. That means that the grades for almost 46~47 states in the nation and territories are literally irrelevant.

I would guess that the higest grade is a 100 but who knows. The Cut Score logic is the closest thing to dark magic I have seen.

Congrats on passing.


----------



## mech_houston (Dec 20, 2008)

Dark Knight said:


> Mech H...Texas is one of the few states that reports grades. That means that the grades for almost 46~47 states in the nation and territories are literally irrelevant.
> I would guess that the higest grade is a 100 but who knows. The Cut Score logic is the closest thing to dark magic I have seen.
> 
> Congrats on passing.



well I've got a 95. I'm sure they keep the records somewhere, at the end of the day it doesn't matter really, just was curious - 

Thanks Dark knight


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 20, 2008)

mech_houston said:


> well I've got a 95. I'm sure they keep the records somewhere, at the end of the day it doesn't matter really, just was curious -  Thanks Dark knight


If you really want to know call the Texas Board. I am not sure what their reaction is going to be but maybe they will tell you.

Welcome to EB and, if you do not mind,try to stay around and help the next batch of test takers. There is a lot of good info here and lots of good people willing to help others.


----------



## cchauv3 (Dec 20, 2008)

I would like to know how I did but I'm sure my score was near the bottom of the cutoff.


----------



## Clarke (Dec 21, 2008)

mech_houston said:


> well I've got a 95. I'm sure they keep the records somewhere, at the end of the day it doesn't matter really, just was curious -  Thanks Dark knight


Dude, if it were not for the ethics part of being an engineer, I would be offering you plane tickets and a weekend with my wife for you to take my exam if I do not pass it this time....I miss it a few more times, I might just make that offer. I could throw in my sister too.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 21, 2008)

Clarke said:


> Dude, if it were not for the ethics part of being an engineer, I would be offering you plane tickets and a weekend with my wife for you to take my exam if I do not pass it this time....I miss it a few more times, I might just make that offer. I could throw in my sister too.


Does your wife know you are offering her up for a passing grade? Your sister, also?


----------



## pinkpig (Dec 22, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> Does your wife know you are offering her up for a passing grade? Your sister, also?


deleted


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 22, 2008)

Clarke said:


> Dude, if it were not for the ethics part of being an engineer, I would be offering you plane tickets and a weekend with my wife for you to take my exam if I do not pass it this time....I miss it a few more times, I might just make that offer. I could throw in my sister too.


That's too funny! You're concerned with the ethics of being an engineer but not of a husband... you do have a marriage license to go along with your (hopefully soon to have!) PE license? If only you had to take a marriage test to get married.

But really, I don't know there's any issue of ethics with a sister - it's not like you have contractually agreed to any terms of that relationship. So - I say forget the wife (could get your marriage dissolved) but go with the sister. Or wait, maybe mech_houston's gate swings the other way (not that there's anything wrong with that!) assuming he's a man. Do you have a brother you could prostitute?

[i'm guessing his post was tongue-in-cheek, Jennifer...]


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 22, 2008)

I may be blonde....but, I'm not that stupid...


----------



## sumiet (Dec 22, 2008)

IlPadrino said:


> That's too funny! You're concerned with the ethics of being an engineer but not of a husband... you do have a marriage license to go along with your (hopefully soon to have!) PE license? If only you had to take a marriage test to get married.
> But really, I don't know there's any issue of ethics with a sister - it's not like you have contractually agreed to any terms of that relationship. So - I say forget the wife (could get your marriage dissolved) but go with the sister. Or wait, maybe mech_houston's gate swings the other way (not that there's anything wrong with that!) assuming he's a man. Do you have a brother you could prostitute?
> 
> [i'm guessing his post was tongue-in-cheek, Jennifer...]


LOL... that's funny


----------



## sumiet (Dec 22, 2008)

mech_houston said:


> I just checked my PE exam scores for the mechanical- mechanical systems and materials branch. I've got a pretty good grade, but Just out of curiosity, how can I find out whats the highest score on record for this exam is?
> any help is really appreciated..
> 
> congrads to the fellas that passed the exam, and the best of luck to the ones that didn't.. there is always next time..


May be you could check their website. I remember seeing their top ten scorer few years back, that was for FE exam. You might see your name as the topper.

Congrats..


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2008)

IMO, the score doesn't and shouldn't matter. The test is set up for minimum competency. It is not a measurement of an engineer. To be a great engineer, you need much much more than what that tests requires. You need to have a good understanding of people, how to interact with clients, how to properly judge or even identify alternative answers to one problem. You need to be efficient at weighing costs to benefits, etc. etc.

I can see how you would want to know how you stack up on the test, but I honestly feel that it doesn't matter. I think the no score policy is best.

On the offering up the wife and sister thing...... I hope Clarke 'logs off' the site when he's done. Imagine that being read over by a surprised wifey? WOW.


----------



## gte959s (Dec 22, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> IMO, the score doesn't and shouldn't matter. The test is set up for minimum competency. It is not a measurement of an engineer. To be a great engineer, you need much much more than what that tests requires. You need to have a good understanding of people, how to interact with clients, how to properly judge or even identify alternative answers to one problem. You need to be efficient at weighing costs to benefits, etc. etc.
> I can see how you would want to know how you stack up on the test, but I honestly feel that it doesn't matter. I think the no score policy is best.
> 
> On the offering up the wife and sister thing...... I hope Clarke 'logs off' the site when he's done. Imagine that being read over by a surprised wifey? WOW.




I totally agree. Book worms are not always good engineers most usually suck in the real world! ALl it means is that you are a really good test taker.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 22, 2008)

I think the states are going away from the giving score practice to avoid the "mine is bigger than yours" issue.

Wait...sorry...That did not come right...Did it?


----------



## sumiet (Dec 22, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> IMO, the score doesn't and shouldn't matter. The test is set up for minimum competency. It is not a measurement of an engineer. To be a great engineer, you need much much more than what that tests requires. You need to have a good understanding of people, how to interact with clients, how to properly judge or even identify alternative answers to one problem. You need to be efficient at weighing costs to benefits, etc. etc.
> I can see how you would want to know how you stack up on the test, but I honestly feel that it doesn't matter. I think the no score policy is best.
> 
> On the offering up the wife and sister thing...... I hope Clarke 'logs off' the site when he's done. Imagine that being read over by a surprised wifey? WOW.


Agreed...


----------



## mech_houston (Dec 22, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> IMO, the score doesn't and shouldn't matter. The test is set up for minimum competency. It is not a measurement of an engineer. To be a great engineer, you need much much more than what that tests requires. You need to have a good understanding of people, how to interact with clients, how to properly judge or even identify alternative answers to one problem. You need to be efficient at weighing costs to benefits, etc. etc.
> I can see how you would want to know how you stack up on the test, but I honestly feel that it doesn't matter. I think the no score policy is best.
> 
> On the offering up the wife and sister thing...... I hope Clarke 'logs off' the site when he's done. Imagine that being read over by a surprised wifey? WOW.



its funny how a simple question got spinned off! and ya totally agree, the grade in the tests (specially the ones we have here in the states) don't necessarily reflect the character of a good engineer, they may give an indication, luckily for me, my achievements don't hang on a couple of tests... and that wasn't the intent of my post in the first place, as i said earlier in the post, just curious...

as for the guy who offered the wifey and the sis, looool don't let wifey see the post! hahahaha

its been entertaining reading some of these posts - 

good luck everyone


----------



## mech_houston (Dec 22, 2008)

gte959s said:


> I totally agree. Book worms are not always good engineers most usually suck in the real world! ALl it means is that you are a really good test taker.



lol, not a book worm, but ya i see the point, you can't judge though that if u score high in the test you "suck" in real world, I'm not gonna come out and brag about my achievements and patents cause thats inappropriate, just wanted to say that generalizations are usually inaccurate...


----------



## ck_b2001 (Dec 22, 2008)

I think high test score is a good indication that an engineer is reasonably sharp and puts a good effort in the task. Though i agree with earlier posts that it's not gaurentee that he/she is an excellent engineer.

I took PE Mechancial / Machine Design depth and i was pretty darn sure i got almost all of the questions right. How can i find out? My state said they only recieve Pass or Fail from NCEES.


----------



## MEPE2B (Dec 22, 2008)

ck_b2001 said:


> I think high test score is a good indication that an engineer is reasonably sharp, takes his work seriously. I took PE Mechancial / Machine Design depth and i was pretty darn sure i got almost all of the questions right. How can i find out? My state said they only recieve Pass or Fail from NCEES.


There is no way for you to find out, and that is by design for most states.

I think it is perfectly acceptable for someone to feel good about getting a high score on a PE exam. There's nothing wrong with taking pride in performing outstandingly in any of the endeavors you undertake. However, it won't translate into anything of value practically speaking. If you put your PE exam score on your resume, it will most likely invoke far more negative responses from prospective employers than positive responses (because of what it would say about you for listing it).


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 22, 2008)

I am sure I got a 100. I mean...I passed...Did not I? Wait...maybe it was a 70...Ahhhh...cannot remember now.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2008)

mech_houston said:


> its funny how a simple question got spinned off! and ya totally agree, the grade in the tests (specially the ones we have here in the states) don't necessarily reflect the character of a good engineer, they may give an indication, luckily for me, my achievements don't hang on a couple of tests... and that wasn't the intent of my post in the first place, as i said earlier in the post, just curious...
> as for the guy who offered the wifey and the sis, looool don't let wifey see the post! hahahaha
> 
> its been entertaining reading some of these posts -
> ...


mech_houston,

I meant nothing at you personally, I hope you don't take it that way. You should be congratulated on your exceptional accomplishment!

I'm talking about the scoring process in general, and the turn this thread took.

Again, CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 22, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> mech_houston,
> I meant nothing at you personally, I hope you don't take it that way. You should be congratulated on your exceptional accomplishment!
> 
> I'm talking about the scoring process in general, and the turn this thread took.
> ...


There is nothing personal here and nobody has referred to anyone in particular so DV is right on the money about the scoring process.


----------



## benbo (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm really confused about what everyone is posting here.

According to a guy who used to post here, the only important things are -

1. Did you work yourself up from the floor?

2. Did you graduate from a top three engineering school?

3. Did you recieve a six figure consulting offer on graduation from a fortune 3 company?

4. Did all engineering deans in the country agree you were the best engineer in the US? and

5. Are you both a PE and a licensed contractor?

If you can answer yes to all these, you are okay, if not , you are a goat and no better than an architect.

j/k - It's an inside joke for old-timers, don't get mad all you architects out there. I apologize to all goats also.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 22, 2008)

benbo said:


> I'm really confused about what everyone is posting here.
> According to a guy who used to post here, the only important things are -
> 
> 1. Did you work yourself up from the floor?
> ...


Priceless.... :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:


----------



## ODB_PE (Dec 22, 2008)

mech_houston said:


> well I've got a 95. I'm sure they keep the records somewhere, at the end of the day it doesn't matter really, just was curious -  Thanks Dark knight


houston,

Several years ago TX used to post the names and scores of everyone who got a 90 or above, on both the EIT and FE. It usually was no more than a handful of names for each test (5 to 8, IIRC)

I don't think I ever saw a grade higher than 94 in the year or two I kept an eye on it, so I'm guessing you are right there at the top. Well done!

Of course, everybody knows that only losers take the mechanical exam. Lets see how you do with some stormwater modeling, and then we'll talk.

Edited: thanks to the internet archive, I found what I was talking about here:

http://web.archive.org/web/20030806051633/...m_topscores.htm

http://web.archive.org/web/20040205054145/...scores_1003.htm


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 22, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> houston,
> Several years ago TX used to post the names and scores of everyone who got a 90 or above, on both the EIT and FE. It usually was no more than a handful of names for each test (5 to 8, IIRC)
> 
> I don't think I ever saw a grade higher than 94 in the year or two I kept an eye on it, so I'm guessing you are right there at the top. Well done!
> ...


Easy with the noob ODB.

Another inside joke.


----------



## ODB_PE (Dec 22, 2008)

Dark Knight said:


> Another inside joke.


Indeed - welcome to mech_houston!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 22, 2008)

benbo said:


> I'm really confused about what everyone is posting here.
> According to a guy who used to post here, the only important things are -
> 
> 1. Did you work yourself up from the floor?
> ...


Forgot to ask about your HVAC design capabilities. If you can do that and stormwater modeling, then yes you can be called an engineer.


----------



## mech_houston (Dec 22, 2008)

benbo said:


> I'm really confused about what everyone is posting here.
> According to a guy who used to post here, the only important things are -
> 
> 1. Did you work yourself up from the floor?
> ...



lol


----------



## mech_houston (Dec 22, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> mech_houston,
> I meant nothing at you personally, I hope you don't take it that way. You should be congratulated on your exceptional accomplishment!
> 
> I'm talking about the scoring process in general, and the turn this thread took.
> ...




nothing personal taken dear.. thanks -


----------



## mech_houston (Dec 22, 2008)

Dexman1349 said:


> Forgot to ask about your HVAC design capabilities. If you can do that and stormwater modeling, then yes you can be called an engineer.




no storm water modeling here.. deal with aerospace stuff usually


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 22, 2008)

mech_houston said:


> nothing personal taken dear.. thanks -


Don't think you want to be calling DV dear...he could probably rip your arms off.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ ah now, you know I'm just a softy.


----------



## sumiet (Dec 22, 2008)

benbo said:


> I'm really confused about what everyone is posting here.
> According to a guy who used to post here, the only important things are -
> 
> 1. Did you work yourself up from the floor?
> ...



nice..


----------



## csb (Dec 22, 2008)

IlPadrino said:


> If only you had to take a marriage test to get married.


I had to take a test and 10 weeks of marriage prep! Cheaper than Testmasters, though...


----------



## IlliniASU (Dec 23, 2008)

csb said:


> I had to take a test and 10 weeks of marriage prep! Cheaper than Testmasters, though...



Ah, that must have been a Catholic marriage! I went through the same thing. 

p.s. Not all architects are bad! I promise...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 23, 2008)

csb said:


> I had to take a test and 10 weeks of marriage prep! Cheaper than Testmasters, though...


10 WKS!!! We went on Saturday for maybe a total of 5 hrs for ours.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 5, 2009)

^We didn't have to take a test, and it was more like 6 nights for our Catholic wedding. Useful info, though.


----------

